# graph paper to share



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i thought about everyone in this forum when i found this graph paper download site the other day. this site has several pdf's that allow you to print various sizes of graph paper for free.

here is the link...just click on the graph paper tab

www.mathematicshelpcentral.com


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I could just hug your neck! LOL I was just looking for some graph paper around here so I could graph out a quilt design I want to do! Oh yeah, my college age daughter needed some for class too. You are the best! :goodjob: :rock:


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

awwwww, shucks!


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Very handy, thank you!


----------



## YoYoDog (Sep 3, 2007)

http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/

Here is a site that will generate many forms of graph paper and convert them into a PDF file. What I do is genrate the graph, open the PDF file, then do a "print preview" to see if it is in fact what I wanted. If it is what I want I print one copy to be sure then save the file. If it isn't what I want I delete it and try again.

Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

How cool! My son needed some the other day and I couldn't find any!


----------

